# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Давал ли ШП комментарии к Конституции ИСККОН

## Дмитрий Сергеевич

Может была лекция на тему 7 целей ИСККОН, или на прогулке он общался с учениками об этом?

Примите мои поклоны, Харе Кришна.

----------

